
Ask HN: Possible to develop a 4HWW-focused startup from the beginning? - _jdams
Lately I&#x27;ve been reading the very well known Four Hour Work Week (&quot;4HWW&quot;) book by Timothy Ferriss and have been inspired by some of the startup stories from Indie Hackers, specifically the clever business called Instapainting started by Chris Chen (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;businesses&#x2F;instapainting).<p>I know the 4HWW philosophy DOES NOT actually suggest you should start a business by outsourcing everything, but if you took that mindset from the get-go, could it produce good results?<p>For example, I&#x27;ll make up a business similar to Instapainting: [BUSINESS PROPOSITION]: Upload a photo and get it custom printed onto a cell phone case and shipped direct to your door. If you took a moment to read about Instapainting in the link above, you&#x27;ll notice slight differences, in that the people &#x27;producing the product&#x27; were actually artists themselves and were fully capable of painting the reproduction. My example is a bit different in that it&#x27;s someone requiring the equipment to produce the product... probably not the best example but I hope you can see where I was going with it.<p>For this example, a few things are needed: A simple photo uploader + payment processor attached to the form, and a person on your staff that can take the image, create the case, and ship it (or ship to you, and then you ship it [longer delivery time]).<p>I suppose the main point of this post, and the questions I would most appreciate receiving some info&#x2F;feedback on are:<p>1) What is the best way to go about finding outsourced staff that I can bring on to do the hypothetical case creation for me?<p>2) Where should I be looking to find them?
======
sharemywin
Art department at a college?

